# Cairo to Aswan cruises



## aykalam

Egypt is to reopen the historic cruise ship route along the Nile between Cairo and Aswan, it confirmed late last week.

Speaking at the ITB Berlin travel show, Egyptian Minister of Tourism Mounir Fakhry Abdel Nour told attendees that the long Nile cruises between the capital Cairo and the southern city of Aswan would be resumed after a 16-year break

Egypt to restart Cairo to Aswan cruises - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## Lanason

great - how many days is the trip ???


----------



## MaidenScotland

I wouldn't mind doing this myself.. Ramadan sounds a good time to me,


----------



## Helen Ellis

I'm very interested in this, was planning a regular cruise this year but think best to do the full trip while it's open, and before all the tourists come back! Block booking anyone?


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I wouldn't mind doing this myself.. Ramadan sounds a good time to me,


I wouldn't hold your breath on this one......talk of starting these cruises again has been circulating around for the last couple of year that i know of....also you need to bear this in mind....Around the middle of April, locks on the Nile river are closed due to water levels, ultimate time for a Nile cruise is between October and mid April, when the weather is fairly cool, but the locks are all open. However, most cruise boats operate all year. If the locks are closed, cruise operators will arrange boats on either side of the locks, and a transfer must be made between boats.


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Best time for a cruise*



hurghadapat said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on this one......talk of starting these cruises again has been circulating around for the last couple of year that i know of....also you need to bear this in mind....Around the middle of April, locks on the Nile river are closed due to water levels, ultimate time for a Nile cruise is between October and mid April, when the weather is fairly cool, but the locks are all open. However, most cruise boats operate all year. If the locks are closed, cruise operators will arrange boats on either side of the locks, and a transfer must be made between boats.


Thanks for this, was thinking of winter anyway, maybe December, still warm enough at night to sit out but not too hot during the day.


----------



## hurghadapat

Helen Ellis said:


> Thanks for this, was thinking of winter anyway, maybe December, still warm enough at night to sit out but not too hot during the day.


Sounds a sensible time to go.....bearing in mind the further south you go the hotter it gets.


----------



## flintlong

The long holiday is coming around the corner, I want to take a cruise during that time, any recommendations for that? 

Thanks


----------



## Charlie's Angel

Helen Ellis said:


> Thanks for this, was thinking of winter anyway, maybe December, still warm enough at night to sit out but not too hot during the day.


I usually cruise in May and last year I did December/January aswell and it was freezing! I wasn't prepared for how cold it was going to be, I was walking around in my flip flops trying to defrost in the sun, there was about an hour or two during the day when you could sit out and feel comfortable (if you could get out of the chilly wind) most people on the boat were on the sundeck fully clothed and wrapped in towels. It was way too cold to sit out in the evening, and for me this spoilt the cruise, everyone just sat in the lounge, apart from the hardcore smokers who will brave anything for a ***!


----------



## shameelah25

*cruises*



flintlong said:


> The long holiday is coming around the corner, I want to take a cruise during that time, any recommendations for that?
> 
> Thanks


I was wondering how safe is a cruise ship in Egypt?and how much do they cost?


----------



## AmrElHefnawy

flintlong said:


> The long holiday is coming around the corner, I want to take a cruise during that time, any recommendations for that?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't know much about Nile cruises but as a recommendation for a long holiday I would say Red sea locations are a pretty good option with a variety of activities to be done (Safari, Diving, Para sailing, fishing...etc) depending on what's the budget of course.

Personally I would spend such a holiday in Dahab. Just Google Dahab and you'll find plenty of places to stay, starting low budget camps to 4-5 stars hotels and might come across some good offers for trips or cruises, However I wouldn't recommend those sort of combo deals as you might get ripped off easily and might not get what you were expecting.

Generally I would go anywhere then surf my options, if you have a friend who's been there before or a local resident that would be of great help but even if you don't you can find a lot of friendly expats, tourists and even local residents there as long as they're not trying to sell you something, get you to pay for something or just get into your pants they're good for advice. 

One last tip: Bargain, Bargain and BARGAIN .... people would swear that they can't give you a better deal but guess what! They can and would still be making a lot of profit too 

Hope that wasn't too long.

Wish you all happy holidays,
Amr


----------



## jemiljan

I'm thinking of taking a Aswan-Luxor cruise (or thereabouts), in the early spring with a friend. I've never done it, and it's been years since I was in Sa'id. It would be great to hear the experiences of other members with specific cruise companies, but I don't want any positive feedback to be misinterpreted as "promotional" postings that will be deleted, leaving only negative feedback, giving the impression that we all really are nothing but a bunch of jaded, sour expats. So please feel free to post any information to me personally.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> I'm thinking of taking a Aswan-Luxor cruise (or thereabouts), in the early spring with a friend. I've never done it, and it's been years since I was in Sa'id. It would be great to hear the experiences of other members with specific cruise companies, but I don't want any positive feedback to be misinterpreted as "promotional" postings that will be deleted, leaving only negative feedback, giving the impression that we all really are nothing but a bunch of jaded, sour expats. So please feel free to post any information to me personally.




Regular posters never get their recommendations deleted.. I delete new posters who join to promote as history shows that they are generally promoting their own business/service which of course is not an unbiased view.


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> Regular posters never get their recommendations deleted.. I delete new posters who join to promote as history shows that they are generally promoting their own business/service which of course is not an unbiased view.


Thanks so much for clarifying your policy. I really appreciate it. Till now, I've held off posting some recs, but I won't refrain in the future.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Regular posters never get their recommendations deleted.. . . . .


I recommend "Costa" - better than "Starbucks" :eyebrows:


----------

